# Nicest Show Turnout!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ooooo, you know I have to


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

lol I was hoping you would!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

are we alowed more than one 
heres eddie


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep 2 per person.

Contest will be closed March 30th.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...279815781_100001546291092_414955_666330_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...60344116_100001546291092_533689_3699028_n.jpg


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

cool heres another one. i couldnt pick between a few of them


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are mine...


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's me and my pony.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

GREAT entries! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Eh, why not? :wink:

Reining


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ HaHa, great form even with losing your stirrup. :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Dang, you caught me!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi is the light bay (at an event in 2010, which she won!)

and Ginisee is the dark bay (at an event in 2005, we got third!)


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a pic of my first barrel race! We won first in the 3D that day!   

...LOL I was just looking at it and WOW I have come a LONG way from that!! :shock: this was around four or five years ago now... :lol: I look funny!! :rofl:


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is mine! They were a LONG time ago lol :lol:


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

okay here r 2 of mine if u can enter 2 if not just do first one


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope racing counts lol....

Purple Barbie, won by 3 lengths, the farm I work for owns her


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Last year's Western outfit.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's of me and my boy


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Bumping! Contest ending in a little over 2 weeks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow thats ages away!!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is my Entry for Nicest Show Turn-Out. Not sure what day the contest ends, but if I'm too late than oh well.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

D"AWWWW!! SOOOOO pretty!!
It makes me want to change my life and wear* clean* clothes when I hack around my back yard.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

heres my entry.. man its an old photo.. sorry its blurry.. me and derby


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

OKay Prada 










Kazz


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my entry.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's my show turnout  one with Monty, it would have looked so much nicer with my jacket but it was SOOOOO hot! and the other with Satin, we were 4th in best presented/handler that day and it was my handling that let us down. I'm not great at showmanship.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Me and Nick in SMS:









Me and Nick in adult beginner:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ he is the coolest horse! What colour patterns do you think he has, other than tobiano? I see a few factors of a couple of the overo patterns in his beautiful baldy face.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> Here's my show turnout  one with Monty, it would have looked so much nicer with my jacket but it was SOOOOO hot! and the other with Satin, we were 4th in best presented/handler that day and it was my handling that let us down. I'm not great at showmanship.


You and Satin look SOOOO good together!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> ^ he is the coolest horse! What colour patterns do you think he has, other than tobiano? I see a few factors of a couple of the overo patterns in his beautiful baldy face.


He's a registered Tovero  My mare (his mom) has splash and sabino.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robertoooo!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Nickers2002 said:


> He's a registered Tovero  My mare (his mom) has splash and sabino.


I see both splash and sabino. Is there any possibility at all of frame? The way the white sort of "spreads out" above his eyes is considered something that frame does, but then again it could be caused by the interaction of splash and sabino. He's so cool, I bet he has awesome genetics.



Horses4Healing said:


> You and Satin look SOOOO good together!


Thank youuu! I put so much time into that outfit and her presentation, shame the braids started coming out in the trailer or she'd have looked a lot nicer. Oh well, only means I need more practice! (I rarely if ever braid, I jump and event so I only have to braid for dressage and with Monty that's only his forelock because I roach his mane)


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope Drill team counts...









Cochise had to be put down on Christmas Eve..( we owned him 19 years) this is my daughter and him getting ready for their first ever show.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Fitz and I doing equitation, about to do a flying change:









Paddy and I doing his very first Ridden Clydesdale class:


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

When does the contest end again?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Tomorrow!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright! Great enteries and I will be getting to them very shortly. Thanks so much for the entiries!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> I see both splash and sabino. Is there any possibility at all of frame? The way the white sort of "spreads out" above his eyes is considered something that frame does, but then again it could be caused by the interaction of splash and sabino. He's so cool, I bet he has awesome genetics.


I've never had either of them tested, but a lot of people have said she's sabino and splash...never mentioned frame. This is his dam:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Nickers I see splash, sabino and frame in the dam. Splash because of the way the blaze falls off the side of her face, sabino because it avoids her eyes, and frame because she doesn't appear to have any white on her chin or upper lip - her face marking looks "framed" in chestnut. She also doesn't have very high white on her legs considering the strong splashed white characteristics her face marking displays, so there's a white suppressant at work there, and frame wants to suppress white on the legs.

Do you own the dam? If so, testing would be a good idea, it doesn't cost much and it would tell you for sure whether you would have to avoid frame if you put her in foal again.


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

awww  too late ahh well i will show of anyway  (sorry bout the huge pics)


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

blush said:


> Robertoooo!


Beauty in motion...definitely my fave two pics so far...going totally off of gut reaction; didn't even look closely at everything...the grazing photo, well, it just "spoke" to me! Then the teamwork in the riding photo? No words! You should be proud, proud, proud! Hard work and beautiful animal=winning combo every time! :thumbsup:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome entries. This was a really hard contest to judge. I did end up splitting it into western and english...

*English*

*1* StellaIW
*2 *Jody111
*3 *EventerDrew & Blush [TIE]


*Western*

*1 *MidnightHighway
*2 *Equiniphile
*3 *Waresbear


__________________________________

Please PM me a picture you want edited!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Attention Winners!!

If I do not get a PM with a photo from you by April 19, I will not be able to do an edit as Picnik is shutting down. PLease get pictures to me ASAP!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Good work to the winners


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

*Spruce Meadows Calgary*

Spruce meadows Calgary Show


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

oh i thought it wasnt over ha ha dumb me


----------



## ABlazingKiss (Apr 3, 2012)

heres mine


----------



## ABlazingKiss (Apr 3, 2012)

wow i did the same thing! hahaha. didnt realize it was over


----------



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

Our first show with each other!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

This is mine and my horses first ever show! I got her prepared in 1 hour late the night before and it was winter.


----------

